# Former Model



## comperic2003 (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to fitness model and such until I had an injury that, subsequently, prevented me from working out and staying in shape. I put on 20 pounds since my modeling days and have not returned since. I never thought it would turn me on as much as it does and I am considering gaining more. I went from 170 to 190 and I am 6' tall. I have just turned 19 years old. The first and secodn pics are befores and the last pic is current 

View attachment 75820403_237588267_0.jpg


View attachment 103352415_330385126_0.jpg


View attachment bloat2.jpg


----------



## lara (Sep 22, 2006)

nice!! love the pictures! you look great


----------



## love dubh (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree. While I don't dig particularly big guys, I don't like at all the super-sculpted look. Your thickness is just right. 

Grow your hair out long and you'd be just right. ;-)


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 22, 2006)

lol, for you ill consider it


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought it was funny that u had a chicks pic blocking your jewels...
but I agree I like very much


----------



## tankgirl (Sep 22, 2006)

... *mee-yow*!!!
Come on. Try some more. Wear your pants tight and below your belly button. Yummy looking potential here... !


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am thinking about gaining more but I am a little scared about what it will look and feel like. Maybe another 20 pounds or so...


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 24, 2006)

New pic taken right after eating dinner 

View attachment KA-ucrbelly.jpg


View attachment KA-ucrbelly---1.jpg


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 24, 2006)

hmmmmm very nice very nice


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2006)

comperic2003 said:


> New pic taken right after eating dinner



*LOOKIN HOTTER THEN EVER...you will look amazing with another 20...30.....40...50..MEOWWWWWWWWWWWWW
*


----------



## Miriel (Sep 25, 2006)

WoW! What a makeover!


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think another 20 pounds will suffice


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 26, 2006)

Are you guys interested in a face pic


----------



## love dubh (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, because disembodied bellies aren't interesting. Well, to me they're not.


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 26, 2006)

lol ya ur right 

View attachment 3.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2006)

comperic2003 said:


> lol ya ur right



*how many years old is that picture? thats not what you look like now...*


----------



## missaf (Sep 26, 2006)

Appearances aren't always what they seem.


----------



## comperic2003 (Sep 26, 2006)

that is about a year and a half old, i dont have a digital camera, so my picture resources are sparce


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2006)

comperic2003 said:


> that is about a year and a half old, i dont have a digital camera, so my picture resources are sparce


*
hhehehe..whose pics did u show me then..with u and a fatter filled out body????????????? <G>
*


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Sep 29, 2006)

The first pic in the set is taken with a phone cam - so that's a resource there....just pointing that out to everyone...


----------

